# Anyone who's consigned before, what was your experience/who would you recommend?



## bottles_inc (Apr 26, 2021)

Recently bought a high end bottle for (relatively) cheap, and provided that the condition is good when it arrives, I'd like to consign it with one of the auction houses, something I've never done before. I know plenty of people here have bought and sold through the big 4 (heckler, American bottle auctions, glassworks, and American glass gallery) so as a first timer going into this, I was wondering how people's experiences have been and who they'd recommend. I'll post pictures of the bottle when it gets here but I don't want to say what it is and ruin the surprise!


----------



## yacorie (Apr 26, 2021)

Honestly - unless the bottle was worth 8k+ you shouldn’t have much issue finding a private buyer and even more money may not be an issue.

I don’t see any reason to pay the fees and then potentially taxes when you could sell it directly- make more money and likely sell it cheaper.

for argument sake - let’s say it sells for 10k hammer price.  Buyer going to pay 15-20% or more juice.  They’re at 12k all in shipped.  You’re going to pay 15-20% so you’re at 8k.  Now you may also get a tax form - guess that’s a question for the auction house.

you could sell directly to a buyer for that same 8k or even a bit more and it’s win-win.

unless it’s a tough item to sell or you think it could be worth a LOt or money - that’s my recommendation to you


----------



## bottles_inc (Apr 26, 2021)

yacorie said:


> Honestly - unless the bottle was worth 8k+ you shouldn’t have much issue finding a private buyer and even more money may not be an issue.
> 
> I don’t see any reason to pay the fees and then potentially taxes when you could sell it directly- make more money and likely sell it cheaper.
> 
> ...


Noted. My problem is that I have no connections to the sort of people who would buy this- I'm from NY, this is a Cleveland Ohio soda. The reason I'm thinking auction is because heckler sold the last one of these bottles in 2014 for a little over a grand. Maybe I'll put an ad in some magazines or something


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 26, 2021)

I've sold very successfully through John Pastor (American Glass Gallery) in the past and have always been very happy with the outcome.  If it is a rare item that only shows up on the market a couple times a decade, auctions are the way to go in my opinion.  If it is one of the desirable but fairly common items like many of the historical flasks or figural bitters where there are always some on the market, but they still pull good money, private sale is the way to go.  Just my opinion.


----------



## yacorie (Apr 27, 2021)

bottles_inc said:


> Noted. My problem is that I have no connections to the sort of people who would buy this- I'm from NY, this is a Cleveland Ohio soda. The reason I'm thinking auction is because heckler sold the last one of these bottles in 2014 for a little over a grand. Maybe I'll put an ad in some magazines or something



I would guarantee that you could find 100 buyers at those prices. If it was a CT soda - I’d buy it.

there are a bunch of Facebook pages you could join where people are buying and selling all the time and for prices many times higher than that.


----------



## Dogo (Apr 27, 2021)

I have had good results with John Pastor at American Glass Gallery, but he would want the bottle to be worth your estimate.


----------

